# New Red/Blue Halfmoon



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd drop in to showoff my new Halfmoon I picked up on sale for Black Friday, was really diggin' the colors, hes a stunner.

Housing him in a 2.5 Gallon Vase w/Bamboo Plant and a standard 10w Mini heater.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You show up for this? What about when I sent you that email for the RSM for dirt cheap!?! Oh well, he's a stunner, I guess... 



:lol:


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> You show up for this? What about when I sent you that email for the RSM for dirt cheap!?! Oh well, he's a stunner, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


haha they were some great deals... I just couldnt do it anymore due to my reclocation... long story... but lets just say im lucky to still have my three tanks 

How you been bro? And what you mean I guess? :chair:


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! Very pretty


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

welcome back! Nice betta!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

LoriL said:


> Wow! Very pretty


Thanks Loril!



Betta man said:


> welcome back! Nice betta!


Appreciate it... its been a while. Been real busy, ima try and get more active round here tho. You got any new bettas?


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Gorgeous guy! I actually like the vase (since it's heated, haha) but be careful he doesn't jump out of there!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mr. fish said:


> haha they were some great deals... I just couldnt do it anymore due to my reclocation... long story... but lets just say im lucky to still have my three tanks
> 
> How you been bro? And what you mean I guess? :chair:


(Whistles, looking away) :fish:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have five bettas right now lol! I think all of them you haven't seen much.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Flare said:


> Gorgeous guy! I actually like the vase (since it's heated, haha) but be careful he doesn't jump out of there!


You kidding? Hes already sticking his fins out on the Autumn I doubt he'll be making any suicidal tempts anytime soon lol

Thanks.. yea i always wanted to do a vase with bamboo out the top, i think it makes a great addition.



funlad3 said:


> (Whistles, looking away) :fish:


Bet you would go from whistling to jaw dropping if I posted a few pics of a Powder Brown Tang and a long nosed hawk fish


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a female commit suicide by jumping in with a male and she was perfectly happy. I loved her SO much! And the male that she jumped in with died the next day from something that looked like a fungus on his mouth that I hadn't noticed when I bought him.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mr. fish said:


> Bet you would go from whistling to jaw dropping if I posted a few pics of a Powder Brown Tang and a long nosed hawk fish


Nah, but maybe a C. papua!


----------

